# 1525 PTO Stalls Engine



## masaryktown (May 2, 2018)

I have a 2003 Cub Cadet 1525 that runs fine until the PTO/Mower Deck is engaged and the engine stops. I feel it is the PTO Switch, but not sure the test procedure to make sure. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy masaryktown, welcome to the tractor forum.

For a simple check of the PTO switch, you can monitor its electrical function with an ohmmeter to see if it "makes & breaks" when the switch is actuated. Or, if it's a simple SPST switch, you can put a jumper wire across it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Also, disconnect the PTO belt and check that the blades and idler pulleys turn freely. Check also that your belt is not binding on a belt guide. Then with the belt off, see if the engines dies when the PTO is engaged.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Seat safety switches are often the problem. If you happen to transfer your weight on the seat in some manner when you engage the PTO, jumper the seat safety switch to see if this resolves the situation.


----------

